# WAD Manager 1.3



## Jax (Oct 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> +-------------------------------+
> | WAD Manager v1.3 by Waninkoko |
> +-------------------------------+
> |    www.teknoconsolas.info     |
> ...




_*Download*_
_Source_


----------



## Defiance (Oct 27, 2008)

Aww, I was hoping for the new Wii firmware support.  Oh well, *downloads.*
Also, I haven't tried, but did the old 2.1 work with Beta 9?  Because it's one of the new things, but I thought it already worked.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 27, 2008)

SDHC support already? That's nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I won't be using it for a while, but the possibility is at least there.

I wonder when there will be a fix for the new Wii update.


----------



## DarkunderdoG (Oct 27, 2008)

are we sure that this new version won't use cios to install wads even if you have upgraded to the new firmware update?


----------



## Gh0sT5 (Oct 27, 2008)

Tried on my 3.3b PAL Wii
It didn't fix the update by nintendo


----------



## DarkunderdoG (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you have cios v3 or above installed?


----------



## Gh0sT5 (Oct 27, 2008)

no cios whatsoever


----------



## icewarp (Oct 27, 2008)

What does a WAD do?


----------



## MillionsKnives (Oct 27, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Aww, I was hoping for the new Wii firmware support.  Oh well, *downloads.*
> Also, I haven't tried, but did the old 2.1 work with Beta 9?  Because it's one of the new things, but I thought it already worked.


I just installed a bunch of WADs yesterday by starting WAD Manager 1.21 through HBC Beta 9 so as far as I know it already worked.  Nonetheless, I appreciate Waninkoko still supporting all his released projects!  Also, SDHC support is nice


----------



## jassim (Oct 28, 2008)

guys i have a problem!!

on the day of the update, i updated my wii without knowing theres an update coz i wanted to play an import and now ive updated my wii without realising it until 3 days ago. nothing seems to have changed but i just wanna know.

if uve updated will this WAD manager still work?


----------



## jassim (Oct 28, 2008)

Gh0sT5 said:
			
		

> Tried on my 3.3b PAL Wii
> It didn't fix the update by nintendo




3.3b?what countries ur wii from, ive only heard of 3.3E, 3.3U and 3.3J.

and guys sry to be such a nub but what is HCBC support and what does it do.

thanks


----------



## Gh0sT5 (Oct 28, 2008)

Its the 2nd 3.3E update
or 3.4 if if you wish...


----------



## Moose13 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a quick question with this.
I have 3.2U, with homebrew .9 with sdhc support installed.
I installed the 1.3 wad manager, and installed my wad fine, but I ran out of space on wii system memory too quickly. Can you install the WADs to the SDHC card and not run them off of Wii system memory?


----------



## air2004 (Oct 29, 2008)

I cant seem to get 1.3 to work , I keep getting an ret -1 error anyone know why that is ? oh one other thing did anyone notice that the cursor was a middle finger I updated the browser and now its a noirmal index finger


----------



## lazyguy (Oct 30, 2008)

does the wad manager warn you if your wii's memory is full and not big enough to install the game?


----------



## Tormendo (Oct 30, 2008)

that looks good


----------



## jassim (Oct 31, 2008)

guys does anyone know if this wad manager wll work if u done the update by nintendo on the 23rd of oct


----------



## n008 (Nov 20, 2008)

hello imma noob at wiis. i did twilight hack and have homebrew channel beta 9 IOS36 and 3.2u

when i put wad manager 1.3 on my wii it doesnt show up on homebrew channel???

also im buying resident evil 4 , skate it, wii fit, and dead rising so should i update to 3.4?

plz help


----------

